#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Step by Step Guide to Build & Match a Prosper Model of a Gas Lifted Oil Well

## UsmanHWU

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Step by Step Guide to Build & Match a Prosper Model of a Gas Lifted Oil Well

----------


## akashdruva892

sir if anyone know how to do design calculation for monolithic isolation joints please share it.

akashdruva892@gmail.com

----------


## Pavchencko

Hi Usman, there's not the link, it's pretty interesting the subject. could you share the prosper software? i would appreciate. thanks in advance.

----------


## mugs200

good idea

----------


## mugs200

Its very good

----------


## JMIM

Thanks

----------

